# How do I keep my truck shiny?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm finally at a stage in my life where I can afford stuff like auto detailing.

Problem is I'm intimidated by the very long list of options available to me, not wanting to accidentally select an abrasive when I wanted a polish or something.

What do you do to keep your truck a base level of shiny and clean? My only trick is going to the carwash constantly, but I want to get into waxing or whatever it is.

Help me. What should I be asking for? How much should it cost? How often should I do it? Can anybody do it, or should I be specifically seeking out a place with a good reputation?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Besides just a regular weekly touch free wash, mine goes in for a detail 2-3 times a year. I’ve been doing this for quite a few years now so most of the detail escapes me. I simply tell them to do the “usual” (they know me when I pull in). Four hours later I pay my $120 and $20 tip and leave.

I would think you could simply take it to a detail shop and tell them what you want to achieve. They’re the pros – let them recommend a package for you.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Alright, so we're looking at like $150 and roughly whenever seasons change, yeah?

That's about what I was expecting. I think I may aim for equinox detailing.


----------



## Crzytxn (Jan 22, 2017)

It depends on whether you want to do it yourself, or pay someone else to do it. A detail properly done. Is a 4 step process. 5 if the finish is in bad shape. And might cost you $300-$400. Goes like this.
1. Wash
2. Compound
3. Clay Bar
4. Polish
5. Wax
You can delete the compound, if the finish is in good shape. 

Check online for products to use. I like Meguiars products, for the relative cost / quality. But they're are other good products as well.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I do my truck myself....well, I used to.

I use McGuire's stuff...lots of hard work to do it yourself, but satisfying.

If you go here and click how-to and then product adviser, it will give you options depending on what your end goal is. Even has a vehicle selector.

http://www.meguiars.com/en/#VJUd1emKXbbEPSPT.97


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

We can't see the truck. Take it to a detailer and ask them in person, as it doesn't sound like you want to do it yourself. 

Once every so often I like to polish our vehicles with a finish polish, then wax them. The RO150 and RO90 do a good job for this. If you do want to do it yourself, there are plenty of youtube vids to watch.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I think the clay bar is one of the best products out there for getting the stuff off that washing won't.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine goes in after the winter season (late March) to get all the crud off and get the interior cleaned-up. It then goes in again after our annual camping trip in July. I do one more cleaning on an as needed basis.

Like Crzytxn said, a really good detail can go to $400 (sometimes more). I only do that when it’s time to trade it or sell it.

When I was younger I did it myself and it was really gratifying. Now I can make 5 or 6 times the cost in that amount of time – I’d rather make the money – that’s gratifying too. :clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

People wash their trucks?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

1-4 times a year. Avoid abrasives whenever possible.

The reason for so infrequent finish care is even without an abrasive product, you still wind up taking some of the clear coat off with the dirt. I err on the side of laziness.

If you drove through new tar or a flock of seagulls, clean it up right away...

I like Maguires as well.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> People wash their trucks?


I've seen them do it...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I wonder if the members on autodetailtalk.com post about contractors that don't know how to take care of their trucks?
Do they bash each other and call each other hacks for using the wrong product or brand of tool?

Do they have a wall of shame with blacktops truck in it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crzytxn (Jan 22, 2017)

I wash mine about once a week. Because it' has dual wheel, have to hand wash it. Just did the Clay Bar last week for the first time. And use Pinnacle car wax. You have to be extra careful on dark trucks.... so you don't get swirl marks on it. Use a clean chamois on it.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I used to have a small mobile detailing biz, keeping things simple I would recommend regular washing obviously and as mentioned prior try using a clay bar before waxing. Absolutely amazing the difference it makes. You dont have to make claying a big process, after i wash and before i dry i clay it real quick while the car is still wet. Should only take 5 minutes. Makes that paint super smooth by getting rid of contaminates embedded in the soft paint 

Also learn proper washing techniques and products...check out autogeek they have great howto videos and a forum as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a city boy, so I have no hose or driveway access. Maybe I need to make more suburban friends.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My truck gets washed at least every two weeks and sometimes every week.


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

AutoGeek.net 

It also depends on how much you want to learn and do yourself. Be realistic about how much time and energy you want to put into this, there is no right or wrong answer, just be honest with yourself.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Crzytxn said:


> I wash mine about once a week. Because it' has dual wheel, have to hand wash it. Just did the Clay Bar last week for the first time. And use Pinnacle car wax. You have to be extra careful on dark trucks.... so you don't get swirl marks on it. Use a clean chamois on it.


I have a dually too, there is 1 automatic car wash in town that does duallys, it doesn't get the top of the wells and the tailgate/bumper very well but there is a diy wash bay across the street, I hit that first and get the hard to reach spots then hit the automatic. I'll do a hand wash a couple times in the summer otherwise I use the automatic.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I have no clue. I drive 5 miles one way on gravel everyday. It's pointless to try to keep one clean when ya live in Gods country.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

P42003 said:


> AutoGeek.net
> 
> It also depends on how much you want to learn and do yourself. Be realistic about how much time and energy you want to put into this, there is no right or wrong answer, just be honest with yourself.


It's worth probably $500/yr to me to have a nice shiny truck.

It makes such a difference when you pull up somewhere in the dead of winter and everybody is driving these highway gray trucks and you're gleaming with wet look tires. It's something I really enjoy. I want to take it beyond constant car washes though and go for actual detailing.
I think I'm ready. I just want to be an informed consumer before I head to the place and fork over the bills.


----------

